# Was sind eurer meinung nach die besten Geldanlagemöglichkeiten?



## Niza (23. Mai 2015)

*Was sind eurer meinung nach die besten Geldanlagemöglichkeiten?*

Guten Morgen zusammen,

Welche sind eurer Meinung nach die besten Anlagemöglichkeiten ?

Definition "beste":
Ich würde es so definieren:

Großer Gewinn und wenig Risiko, das wäre die *beste *Anlagemöglichkeit.

Leider sieht es so aus :
Entweder große Gewinne und hohes Risiko oder
Geringer Gewinn und kein bis wenig Risiko.

Doch jetzt stellt sich die Frage, welche Anlageformen kommen eurer Meinung nach am nährsten  dran, an dieses beste mit möglichst viel Gewinn und möglichst wenig  Risiko.

Oder macht Geldanlage sogar eurer Meinung nach überhaupt keinen Sinn ?

Ich persönlich bin, wenn ich den mal was investieren sollte,  eher der sichere Anleger und gehe ungerne Risikos ein.
Aber  man sollte meiner Meinung nach nur das wirklich anlegen, was man auch  wirklich über hat und nicht weh tut, wenn man mal verliert.

Meiner Meinung nach sind Edelmetalle einer der sichersten und besten Anlagemöglichkeiten.
Weil sie immer was Wert haben, egal ob Inflation usw.
Weil man es real in Besitz hat und wertvoller als Papiergeld ist.
Papiergeld verliert halt seinen Wert und der Materialwert von Papier ist sehr gering.
Anders ist es hier bei Edelmetallen.

Wobei ich hier Silber besser finde als Gold.
Wegen der Möglichkeit  auch mit kleineren Summen einzusteigen und der möglichen größeren Menge.

Meiner Meinung nach sind auch Immobilien und Grundstücke eine sehr gute Anlagemöglichkeit.
Wobei hier eher Grundstücke.
Weil sie immer was wert haben. 

Als Risikogrößte Anlage empfinde ich Aktien.
Außerdem ist der Aktienhandel sehr komplziert.
Wobei sich hier wohl mitunter die größten Gewinne machen lassen, wenn man den richtig Ahnung hat.

Danke im Vorraus für jede Antwort und Teilnahme an der Umfrage.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## apap (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was sind eurer meinung nach die besten Geldanlagemöglichkeiten?*

Könntest Investitionen in Nahrungsmittelindustrie erwähnen, soll ein recht sicheres Geschäft sein.


----------



## apap (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was sind eurer meinung nach die besten Geldanlagemöglichkeiten?*

Plastik und allgemein Kunststoffe sind auch profitabel.


----------



## Xtreme RS (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was sind eurer meinung nach die besten Geldanlagemöglichkeiten?*

Meiner Meinung nach gehört das Geld im Moment auf das Girokonto oder in den Tresor zu Hause. Die Zinsen für aktuelle traditionelle Anlageformen sind lächerlich, Gold ist meiner Meinung nach überbewertet, Silber wird durch die Umsatzsteuer versaut, Aktien sind immer mit einem gewissen Risiko verbunden.

Am besten legt man das Geld so an wie man am meisten davon hat. Sprich selbst genutztes Wohneigentum, Autos, Hobbys. Gerade Autos und selbst genutztes Wohneigentum vernichtet durch den Wertverlust zwar Geld ohne Ende, aber ich rede hier eher vom persönlichen Wert. Überschüsse gehören auf das Tagesgeldkonto oder Girokonto, damit man kurzfristig Engpässe ausgleichen kann.

Ist jetzt meine Meinung, mit Aktien und Edelmetallen etc. kenne ich mich aber eher nicht aus...


----------



## FKY2000 (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was sind eurer meinung nach die besten Geldanlagemöglichkeiten?*

Kommt immer auf die Menge des anzulegenden Geldes und den Zeitraum der gewünschten Verfügbarkeit ein...denke ich mal. Langfristige Investitionen in Immobilien bzw. Anleihen sind als eben solche zu sehen. Braucht man ggf kurzfristig Zugriff darauf, eher Tagesgeld bzw online trading...
Bei ernsthaften Anlageabsichten,sollte man sich von seriösen Beratern Informationen holen. Vertrauen ist hier ganz wichtig,wenn man nicht selbst täglich damit zu tun hat. Auch die eigene Risikobereitschaft ist zu prüfen!


----------



## Adi1 (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was sind eurer meinung nach die besten Geldanlagemöglichkeiten?*

Naja, der beste Weg Geld langfristig zu verdienen, besteht immer noch darin,

sein Kapital in wirklich werterschaffende Unternehmen zu investieren. 

Aktien sind da längerfristig gesehen eine gute Anlageform.

Allerdings würde ich jetzt erst mal den nächsten Crash abwarten.

In ein bis zwei Jahren, sollten für Neueinsteiger die Bedingungen bedeutend besser ausfallen.


----------



## SimonG (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was sind eurer meinung nach die besten Geldanlagemöglichkeiten?*

Ich kenne mich nicht aus, aber Mietwohnungen dürften ein ziemlich sicheres Geschäft sein, zumindest langfristig. Gerade in Universitätsstädten ist Wohnraum immer gesucht. Aber das zählt ja zu Immobilien.


----------



## kalkone (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was sind eurer meinung nach die besten Geldanlagemöglichkeiten?*

Hier in Ingolstadt ganz klar Immobilien. Dank AUDI, die hier noch mehr bauen und größer werden (Mittlerweile 41.000 direkte Mitarbeiter) und der Wohnungsnot. Für eine 3 Zimmer Wohnung in einem Mehrfamilienhaus zahlt man mittlerweile 250.000-300.000€


----------



## Do Berek (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was sind eurer meinung nach die besten Geldanlagemöglichkeiten?*

(x) sonstiges 

Lebensmittel.


----------



## Abductee (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was sind eurer meinung nach die besten Geldanlagemöglichkeiten?*

[X] Sonstiges

Waffen und Munition.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was sind eurer meinung nach die besten Geldanlagemöglichkeiten?*

[X] Sonstiges

Ein Gyros Konto wäre nicht schlecht aber hilft nur bei Hunger 

Ich könnte mir höchstes Land, Edelsteine ( wäre aber auch mit Vorsicht zu genießen ) und Kunstwerke vorstellen. Gold, Silber und Co in egal welcher Form sind ja auch Schwankungen unterlegen. Egal wo man die Kohle hinfeuert einen wirklich sicheren Posten dürfte man schwerlich finden


----------



## thunderofhate (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was sind eurer meinung nach die besten Geldanlagemöglichkeiten?*

Kommt auf die Menge des Geldes an, die man anlegen möchte. Vieles ist erst ab höheren Beträgen sinnvoll.
Bei Immobilien kommt es sehr auf die Lage an, sodass man es nicht pauschalisieren kann.

Habe für Aktien und Grundstücke gestimmt.

Nebenbei sollte man die Antwortmöglichkeiten mal bearbeiten. Da sind manche falsch geschrieben.

edit: Wer hat eigentlich für Girokonto gestimmt? 
Sparbuch und Bausparvertärge sind übrigens auch alles andere als sicher.


----------



## Niza (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was sind eurer meinung nach die besten Geldanlagemöglichkeiten?*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> [X] Sonstiges
> Ein Gyros Konto wäre nicht schlecht aber hilft nur bei Hunger
> 
> 
> ...



Ich wäre eher für Pizza. Das Geld in Pizzas anlegen .



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Egal wo man die Kohle  hinfeuert einen wirklich sicheren Posten dürfte man schwerlich  finden



Eine 100% Sichere Anlage findet man wirklich nicht, da stimme ich zu 100% zu.



thunderofhate schrieb:


> Nebenbei sollte man die Antwortmöglichkeiten mal bearbeiten. Da sind manche falsch geschrieben.



Geht leider nicht, einmal ne Umfrage erstellt, lässt sie sich nicht bearbeiten.
Ist ja auch irgendwie sinnvoll, sonst könnte man ja die Antworten manipulieren.

Entschuldigt,  dass sich da ein paar Rechtschreibfehler eingeschlichen haben.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Leob12 (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was sind eurer meinung nach die besten Geldanlagemöglichkeiten?*

Definiere "beste"? Im Sinne von möglichem Gewinn oder einfach die "sichersten" Anlangen?


----------



## cerbero (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was sind eurer meinung nach die besten Geldanlagemöglichkeiten?*

Jedem nach seinem Wohlgefallen, der eine mags sicher, der andere spekualtiv. Fürs erste (wenn man denn so seßhaft sein möchte) die Immobilie in der man selber wohnt... 

Bei  sehr vielen kann ich allerdings nur mit dem Kopf schütteln wenn das Thema aufkommt, weil beim  Nachhaken auffällt das sie noch nicht mal ihr Giro im Plus halten können


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was sind eurer meinung nach die besten Geldanlagemöglichkeiten?*

Relativ sicher könnte Kunst sein sowie auch Oldtimer wenn man genügend Geld für so etwas hätte.

Letztlich ist es die Frage der Summe und wie lange man etwas anlegen möchte mit x % Abschöpfung und hoher Sicherheit. Kriege und Wirtschaftskrisen kann man wohl eher ausklammern


----------



## Niza (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was sind eurer meinung nach die besten Geldanlagemöglichkeiten?*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Definiere "beste"? Im Sinne von möglichem Gewinn oder einfach die "sichersten" Anlangen?



Definition mhh.

Ich würde es so definieren:

Großer Gewinn und wenig Risiko, das wäre die *beste *Anlagemöglichkeit.

Leider sieht es so aus :
Entweder große Gewinne und hohes Risiko oder
Geringer Gewinn und kein bis wenig Risiko.

Doch jetzt stellt sich die Frage, welche Anlageformen kommen eurer  Meinung nach am nährsten  dran, an dieses beste mit möglichst viel  Gewinn und möglichst wenig  Risiko.

PS:
Ich ergänze das dann mal so im ersten Thread.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Olstyle (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was sind eurer meinung nach die besten Geldanlagemöglichkeiten?*



Niza schrieb:


> Leider sieht es heutzutage so aus :
> Entweder große Gewinne und hohes Risiko oder
> Geringer Gewinn und kein bis wenig risiko.


Fixed 
Alles Andere sind Hirngespinste.


----------



## Niza (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was sind eurer meinung nach die besten Geldanlagemöglichkeiten?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Fixed
> Alles Andere sind Hirngespinste.



Habe es korrigiert, danke dir.
Hast ja damit 100% recht.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## der-sack88 (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was sind eurer meinung nach die besten Geldanlagemöglichkeiten?*

Die besten Anlegemöglichkeiten sind die, die das Leben auch abseits von "mehr Geld" bereichern. Nur "mehr" allein ist Blödsinn. Was hat man davon wirklich? Steigert die Lebensqualität kein  Stück.

Beispiele sind da Oldtimer, Wein, Whisky und son Kram. Ein schöner alter Roadster für den Ausflug am Wochenende oder der T1 fürs Festival und den Campingurlaub machen Spaß, Wein und Whisky kann man trinken wenn die Blase platzt usw.


----------



## Abufaso (24. Mai 2015)

apap schrieb:


> Könntest Investitionen in Nahrungsmittelindustrie erwähnen, soll ein recht sicheres Geschäft sein.


Ich hoffe damit ist nicht Lebensmittelspekulation gemeint. Das ist eine Sauerei, treibt die Preise in die Höhe, lässt mitunter Tonnen an Lebensmitteln verderben und ergo Leute hungern. 
Finanziell vielleicht rentabel, setzt aber die nötige ethische Abgestumpftheit voraus.
Bin für Immobilien und Edelmetall.


----------



## S754 (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was sind eurer meinung nach die besten Geldanlagemöglichkeiten?*

Ganz klar Immobilien.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was sind eurer meinung nach die besten Geldanlagemöglichkeiten?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Fixed
> Alles Andere sind Hirngespinste.



/sign.
Und wer sich nicht-beruflich intensiv darüber Gedanken macht, dem kann man eigentlich nur einen Tip geben:
Wenn man genug Geld übrig hat, dass anlegen ein großes Thema ist, dann sollte man sich vor allem mal zurücklegen und sich darüber freuen, dass es einem so gut geht.


Fakt ist nun einmal:
Alle reinen Geldanlagen (ungleich Investitionen) sind reine Spekulation. Spekulation darauf, dass andere Menschen in Zukunft bereit sind, für das gleiche Objekt noch mehr zu zahlen. Und da es auf diesem Planeten (viel zu) viele gibt, die viel Geld haben und Lust darauf, dass sich dieses ohne eigenes zutun vermehrt, hängt der "jetzt"-Wert in weiten Teilen davon ab, was viele Leute glauben, wieviel etwas in Zukunft wert werden könnte.
Wenn man sich bei dieser Abschätzung sicher sein kann, dann wird das betreffende Objekt auch heute schon soviel kosten, wie es in Zukunft wert sein wird und wenn man sich da nicht sicher sein kann, dann geht man eben ein Risiko ein, dass es in Zukunft deutlich weniger wert ist. Wäre dem nicht so, hätten andere Käufer längst den Preis hochgetrieben - so funktionieren Märkte.
Im Schnitt entspricht der Gewinn über längere Sicht dem durchschnittlichen Wirtschaftswachstum (genaugenommen könnte man das sogar fast darüber definieren, so groß wie der spekulative Handel an Wirtschaftstransaktionen sind) und zusätzlichen Gewinn kann man nur heraussschlagen, wenn man mehr über andere Anleger weiß, als der Durchschnitt. Und dieses Wissen erhält man nicht in Hardwareforen.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was sind eurer meinung nach die besten Geldanlagemöglichkeiten?*

Neben Immobilien habe ich noch Sonstiges angekreuzt:
Energiestoffe wie Öl, Kohle, aber evtl. auch so etwas wie Solartechnik und Windenergie.
Der Energiebedarf auf der Welt steigt derzeit immer noch, er wird allerhöchstens irgendwann mal stagnieren, sinken wird er keinesfalls. Die Energieträger werden aber irgendwann knapp und somit teurer werden.
Wer weiß heute schon, was ein Barrel Öl oder eine kWh Strom im Jahr 2040 kosten wird ...?


----------



## Niza (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was sind eurer meinung nach die besten Geldanlagemöglichkeiten?*

Vielen dank an alle die schon an der Umfrage teilgenommen haben.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> /sign.
> Und wer sich nicht-beruflich intensiv darüber Gedanken macht, dem kann man eigentlich nur einen Tip geben:
> Wenn man genug Geld übrig hat, dass anlegen ein großes Thema ist, dann  sollte man sich vor allem mal zurücklegen und sich darüber freuen, dass  es einem so gut geht.



Nette Idee 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und dieses Wissen erhält man nicht in Hardwareforen.



Da hast de wohl recht, wenn man sich beraten lassen will, dann geht das am besten wohl in einem Handelsforum.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Nickles (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was sind eurer meinung nach die besten Geldanlagemöglichkeiten?*

Silber weil genauso begrenzt wie Gold aber höhere Nachfrage.
Richtig ist dass auch beim Silber die Preise vom Geldadel manipuliert werden aber wenn die momentane Ordnung zammenbricht behält SIlber seinen Wert aus den oben genannten Gründen.


----------



## Killswitch2008 (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was sind eurer meinung nach die besten Geldanlagemöglichkeiten?*

Umwelttechnologien und Immobilien würde ich auch sagen.
Wenn du gerade zu viel Geld hast, würde ich überlegen dein Haus umzurüsten. Sprich eigenen Strom erzeugen usw. Denn da sind die Anfangsinvestitionen hoch.


----------



## QUAD4 (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was sind eurer meinung nach die besten Geldanlagemöglichkeiten?*

gold und silber. warum? ganz einfach. weil der staat nicht exakt weiss wer was wo bunkert.
bei immobilien bin ich nicht so sicher. 1. der staat weiss wen man eine immobilie hat. 2. immobillien können besteuert werden. 3. eigentum kann generell enteignet werden wenn man davon kenntnis hat. 4. auf immobilien/eigentum kann der staat einen verpflichten (zwingen) eine hypothek zu nehmen - was soviel heisst das man sein abbezahltes eigentum nochmal abbezahlen muss 
immobilienpreise sind sowieso nach oben manipuliert. hier ist die frage wann es knallt.

hier ein einstündiges video das wirtschaft und staatseingriffe sehr gut erklärt wie es funktioniert: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oeY-DDpFr-k
damit kann man sich sein BWL sparen


----------



## thunderofhate (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was sind eurer meinung nach die besten Geldanlagemöglichkeiten?*

Zumindest seit Mitte 2011 ist Gold nicht mehr so attraktiv. Die Nachfrage sinkt immer noch und auch die meisten Anleger sehen das kritisch.
Natürlich kann man sagen, dass es langfristig wieder nach oben gehen wird und man vielleicht gerade jetzt zugreifen sollte.
Dennoch erwarte ich von einer Wertanlage, dass sie sich durchgehend positiv entwickelt. Spätestens wenn sich über 4 Jahre hinweg nichts Positives ergibt, sollte man erkennen, dass es bessere Alternativen gibt.
Bei Silber sieht es noch kritischer aus. Über Platin braucht man erst gar nicht reden.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was sind eurer meinung nach die besten Geldanlagemöglichkeiten?*

Sparbuch. 

Habe es nämlich mal mit meinem Girokonto versucht, klappte aber nicht, denn sobald ich sehe das ich Geld auf das Konto habe ist es i.d.r sofort auch weg.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was sind eurer meinung nach die besten Geldanlagemöglichkeiten?*

Immobilien & Gold


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was sind eurer meinung nach die besten Geldanlagemöglichkeiten?*

In der richtigen Ecke und zur rechten Zeit gekauft kann eine Immobilie schon was sein als Anlage, aber genauso das Umfeld es verschlechtern und auch irgendwann fallen ja Kosten an. Gold ist halt auch so eine Sache da Wechselkurse und ein schlechter Kurs zum Dollar auch kräftig Geld kosten


----------



## T-Drive (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was sind eurer meinung nach die besten Geldanlagemöglichkeiten?*

Attraktive Immobilien, die sich auch wieder mit Gewinn verkaufen lassen sind erste Wahl. Haben allerdings auch ihren Preis. 10 Jahre sollten sie mindestens liegen bleiben, zwecks Wertsteigerung (bei entsprechender Instandhaltung) und um der Spekulationssteuer zu entgehen. Kurzfristiger wäre Gold gut, wobei so ein Gewinn wie von 2005 zu 2011 ~12 €/G auf über 40€/G nicht mehr zu erwarten ist. Im letzten Jahr dümpelte er zwischen 32 und 38 €, da wird sich auch nicht groß was ändern.
Edelmetall Kurse / Preischarts / Kurscharts Gold, Silber,...
Obwohl ... es gibt ja eine neue Rüstungsspirale ... wer weiß ...


----------



## eintest (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was sind eurer meinung nach die besten Geldanlagemöglichkeiten?*

kommt ganz auf die Menge der Anlage an... wenn es etwas mehr wäre würde ich langfristig in Immobilien Investieren, mit etwas weniger und kurzfristig in Gold...

Besonders wichtig wäre es mir persönlich, vom Euro wegzukommen... 

Achtung Spekulation:

Das Tief, was bald entstehen wird wird sich zwar langfristig wieder erholen, jedoch wird der euro demnächst (deutlich) an Wert verlieren. 

so krass wie 2011 wird es vermutlich nicht werden, aber das Geld wird weniger wert.

Ich würde immer einen Teil meines Goldes klein gestückelt halten, man weiß ja nie...


----------



## thunderofhate (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was sind eurer meinung nach die besten Geldanlagemöglichkeiten?*

Welche Zeitspanne ist für dich kurzfristig?
Genau in diesem Bereich macht Gold seit paar Jahren eigtl kaum Sinn.


----------



## eintest (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was sind eurer meinung nach die besten Geldanlagemöglichkeiten?*

zockerei: 0-6 Monate
kurzfristig: <1-5 Jahre
Langfristig: 20+ Jahre (Altersvorsorge)

Ich finde schon, dass es Sinn macht Gold sowohl kurzfristig als auch Langfristig als Anlage zu kaufen (unter 5 Jahre) da es langfristig wohl kaum gleichwertig abgewertet wird wie z.B. Geld (in Währungen)
man sollte nur nicht so kurzfristig anlegen, dass die natürlichen Schwankungen den (geplanten) Endverkaufswert beeinflussen... (wie z.B. 1 Monat)
Bei einer langfristigen Investition steigt jedoch der Wert, den richtigen Moment abzuwarten.
Bei Immobilien muss immer ein hohes Grundkapital herrschen, was es für viele uninteressant macht.

Die Größe der Schritte ist hierbei nicht wichtig.


thunderofhate schrieb:


> Welche Zeitspanne ist für dich kurzfristig?
> Genau in diesem Bereich macht Gold seit paar Jahren eigtl kaum Sinn.



Über die Sinnhaftigkeit lässt sich meiner Meinung nach streiten:

Ein persönliches Beispiel:
Ich habe Mitte November 2014 Gold gekauft zu einem Preis von 950€/oz bei einem Feinheitsgrad von 9999/1000.
Aktuell würde die gleiche Bank, bei der ich das Gold gekauft habe, mir einen Preis von 1040€/oz zahlen, der Ankaufswert liegt sogar bei 1104€. Das entspricht einem Gewinn von 9,4% zum € innerhalb von 6 Monaten bei einem Anstieg von 16%!!
Natürlich könnte man davon noch die Inflation abziehen um einen bereinigten Reingewinn unabhängig vom Euro zu erzielen.

Ich rechne damit dass der Goldkurs aufgrund der politischen Lage des Euro noch höher wird.

Viele Grüße,
David


----------



## orca113 (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was sind eurer meinung nach die besten Geldanlagemöglichkeiten?*

Deka Fonds oder ähnlich. Habe davon und bin mit deren Entwicklung relativ zufrieden.


----------



## thunderofhate (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was sind eurer meinung nach die besten Geldanlagemöglichkeiten?*



eintest schrieb:


> Über die Sinnhaftigkeit lässt sich meiner Meinung nach streiten:
> 
> Ein persönliches Beispiel:
> Ich habe Mitte November 2014 Gold gekauft zu einem Preis von 950€/oz bei einem Feinheitsgrad von 9999/1000.
> ...


Bei einer größeren Menge kann man natürlich auch kurzfristig von einem kleinen, zwischenzeitlichen Kursanstieg profitieren.
Aber generell finde ich die Entwicklung des Goldpreises innerhalb der letzten Jahre eher unattraktiv. Mittlerweile sind auch viele Anleger bei Goldmünzen verunsichert, obwohl das eher selten vorkommt.
November 2014 war natürlich aus momentaner Sicht der perfekte Zeitpunkt für einen Kauf. 
Daran, dass es langfristig wieder hoch gehen wird, zweifelt ja keiner, aber für die nächsten Monate oder 1-2 Jahre wäre es mir zumindest zu riskant oder wenig ertragreich.

Greets
Alex


----------



## orca113 (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was sind eurer meinung nach die besten Geldanlagemöglichkeiten?*

Wenn ich nochmal mehr Geld für mehrere Jahre an Seite packen kann würde ich mir ein gut erhaltenes amerikanisches Muscel Car kaufen. Irgendwas schönes vor Baujahr 70. Eventuell einen 69er Camaro. Den hübsch Restaurieren oder wenn er gut erhalten ist so lassen. Dann einmotten. Ein Freund ist Liebhaber dieser Kisten. Er hat ihn vor ca. 7 Jahren für schlappe 8000€ gekauft, hat ca. 2000€ reingesteckt. Inzwischen werden solche Modell für knapp 20000€ gehandelt.


----------



## Oberst Klink (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was sind eurer meinung nach die besten Geldanlagemöglichkeiten?*

Schulden


----------



## thunderofhate (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was sind eurer meinung nach die besten Geldanlagemöglichkeiten?*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Schulden


Also Staatsanleihen?


----------



## Adi1 (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was sind eurer meinung nach die besten Geldanlagemöglichkeiten?*



thunderofhate schrieb:


> Also Staatsanleihen?



Na klar, am besten Griechische. 

Nee, bringt überhaupt nix, durch die Geldschwämme der EZB ist das sowieso unrentabel.

Durch den fehlenden Geldentzug wird die Inflation eher noch angeheizt,

letztendlich mittelfristig gesehen, null Punkte.


----------



## Olstyle (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was sind eurer meinung nach die besten Geldanlagemöglichkeiten?*

Ich denke selbst Kredit aufnehmen war gemeint. Die gibt es aktuell schließlich hinterher geschmissen,


----------



## thunderofhate (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was sind eurer meinung nach die besten Geldanlagemöglichkeiten?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich denke selbst Kredit aufnehmen war gemeint. Die gibt es aktuell schließlich hinterher geschmissen,


Davon ging ich auch aus. Dachte mir auch, dass man versteht, dass Staatsanleihen im Bezug darauf als Witz gedacht waren.
Dennoch denke ich, dass auch das nicht komplett ernst gemeint war. Günstige Kredite sind immer noch keine attraktive Geldanlage und bleiben eine Verbindlichkeit.


----------



## cryon1c (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was sind eurer meinung nach die besten Geldanlagemöglichkeiten?*

Andere Metalle, seltene Erden vor allem. Gold geht auch, kann aber sinken. 
Waffen und Munition - ist in DE nicht so einfach, wir sind nicht in den USA. Da funktioniert diese Geldanlage recht gut, denn wenn alles andere versagt greifen die Leute halt zu Knarren. Da bei denen die Gesetze gegen Waffen immer bekloppter werden und immer mehr abgesägt wird, kann eine Sammlung an Waffen&Zubehör welches nicht mehr verkauft wird, richtig viel Gewinn abwerfen.


----------



## T-Drive (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was sind eurer meinung nach die besten Geldanlagemöglichkeiten?*



> Günstige Kredite sind immer noch keine attraktive Geldanlage und bleiben eine Verbindlichkeit.



Beim kauf einer Immo als Kapitalanlage KEINE Schulden zu machen ist ja kompletter Blödsinn. Dieser Teil der Finanzierung macht einen erheblichen Teil des Ertrages aus wenn der Kredit nach Jahren durch den Pacht-/Mietzins abgegolten ist. Hinzu kommt der nicht unerhebliche steuerliche Aspekt.


----------



## Jan565 (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was sind eurer meinung nach die besten Geldanlagemöglichkeiten?*

[X] Gold

Jeder Markt kann von heute auf Morgen einbrechen. Sogar Immobilien können schnell im Wert sinken wenn es an der Börse mal wieder funkt. Aber Gold ist da etwas "lockerer" klar kann der Wert sinken, aber niemals kann man das Pech haben, dass von heute auf morgen der Wert um 2/3 sinkt.


----------



## T-Drive (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was sind eurer meinung nach die besten Geldanlagemöglichkeiten?*

Der Bauer sagt : D-Mark (€) vergeht, Hektar besteht. Kann mir nicht vorstellen daß ein Haus mit 10 Mietwohnungen in Deutschland 2/3 an Wert verliert, im Gegenteil.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was sind eurer meinung nach die besten Geldanlagemöglichkeiten?*



T-Drive schrieb:


> Der Bauer sagt : D-Mark (€) vergeht, Hektar besteht. Kann mir nicht vorstellen daß ein Haus mit 10 Mietwohnungen in Deutschland 2/3 an Wert verliert, im Gegenteil.



Gerade der ex-Bauer, der versucht seinen Resthof loszuwerden, sollte es besser wissen. In Sachsen/Sachsen-Anhalt und Meck-Pomm hast du zahlreiche Dörfer, wo du (mittlerweile in nicht mehr ganz so gutem Zustand befindliche) Häuser für ein Butterbrot bekommst. (Und das ist wörtlich gemeint. Häuser, die 20 Jahre auf einen Käufer gewartet haben, renovierungsbedürftig sind und Denkmalschutzauflagen haben, werden z.T. wohl wirklich für den symbolischen Euro wegegeben)
Was soll man auch mit 10 Mietwohnungen in einer Ortschaft, deren Bevölkerung sich in den letzten Jahrzehnten halbiert hat?

In Städten sieht natürlich anders aus, aber auch da können sich Werte verschieben. Ein Häuschen am Stadtrand aus 50er oder 60er Jahren, am besten noch ohne Isolierung, mit unter 100 m² findet heutzutage nur noch wenig Interessenten. Wer in der Größe sucht und Geld hat, der will heutzutage lieber eine Eigentumswohnung in der Innnenstadt. Für die Immobilien, bei denen auf Jahrzehnte hinaus absehbar ist, dass sie eher auf noch mehr/noch reichere Interessenten hoffen können, gilt dann das gleiche, wie für alle anderen Anlageformen: Der heutige Preis ist bereits durch eben diese Spekulationen hochgetrieben. Gerade in den Jahren nach Beginn der Bankenkrise wurde viel Geld in Immobilien "gerettet". Wer Schnäppchen/Gewinn machen will, muss bei Immobilien genauso wie Aktien oder anderen Anlageformen eins von zwei Dingen haben:
- Glück, dass er mit einem riskanten Objekt nicht baden geht
- Mehr Wissen, als andere Anleger, um ein sicheres Objekt zu finden, von dem noch niemand weiß, dass es eine sichere Anlage ist.
Und diesen Wissensvorsprung hat ein Laie in der Regel vor einem professionellen Banker, der sich 60-80 Stunden die Woche mit nichts anderem als mit den optimalen Anlagen in seinem speziellen, kleinen Zuständigkeitsbereich beschäftigt.


----------



## Pagz (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was sind eurer meinung nach die besten Geldanlagemöglichkeiten?*

Meiner Meinung nach gibt es z.Z überhaupt keine vernünftige Alternative zu Aktien/Fonds, wenn man mittel-bis langfristig (>5 Jahre) Geld anlegen will (außer Immobilien, aber dafür braucht man erst mal das nötige Kapital). 
Ich versteh ehrlich gesagt auch nicht, warum Gold hier im Forum so beliebt ist. Es ist schon möglich, dass man mit Gold irgendwann  auch wieder Rendite erzielen kann, momentan kennt der Goldkurs aber nur eine Richtung: Nach unten. Die Wirtschaft dagegen wird immer wachsen, so funktioniert der Kapitalismus nun mal


----------



## eintest (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was sind eurer meinung nach die besten Geldanlagemöglichkeiten?*

weshalb glaubst du dass der Goldkurs nach unten geht?


----------



## T-Drive (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was sind eurer meinung nach die besten Geldanlagemöglichkeiten?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Gerade der ex-Bauer, der versucht seinen Resthof loszuwerden, sollte es besser wissen. In Sachsen/Sachsen-Anhalt und Meck-Pomm hast du zahlreiche Dörfer, wo du (mittlerweile in nicht mehr ganz so gutem Zustand befindliche) Häuser für ein Butterbrot bekommst. (Und das ist wörtlich gemeint. Häuser, die 20 Jahre auf einen Käufer gewartet haben, renovierungsbedürftig sind und Denkmalschutzauflagen haben, werden z.T. wohl wirklich für den symbolischen Euro wegegeben)
> Was soll man auch mit 10 Mietwohnungen in einer Ortschaft, deren Bevölkerung sich in den letzten Jahrzehnten halbiert hat?
> 
> In Städten sieht natürlich anders aus, aber auch da können sich Werte verschieben. Ein Häuschen am Stadtrand aus 50er oder 60er Jahren, am besten noch ohne Isolierung, mit unter 100 m² findet heutzutage nur noch wenig Interessenten. Wer in der Größe sucht und Geld hat, der will heutzutage lieber eine Eigentumswohnung in der Innnenstadt. Für die Immobilien, bei denen auf Jahrzehnte hinaus absehbar ist, dass sie eher auf noch mehr/noch reichere Interessenten hoffen können, gilt dann das gleiche, wie für alle anderen Anlageformen: Der heutige Preis ist bereits durch eben diese Spekulationen hochgetrieben. Gerade in den Jahren nach Beginn der Bankenkrise wurde viel Geld in Immobilien "gerettet". Wer Schnäppchen/Gewinn machen will, muss bei Immobilien genauso wie Aktien oder anderen Anlageformen eins von zwei Dingen haben:
> ...



Ich sprach (in Post 33) von ATTRAKTIVEN Immos als Geldanlage, nicht von halb vergammelten Bauernhöfen oder Mietsilos in Infrastrukturlosen Gebieten, diese sind nur zur Eigennutzung als Rentner zB. Interessant. Etwas Ahnung und Verstand braucht es schon wenn man eine Immo kaufen will um sein Kapital zu erhalten oder zu vermehren, das war schon immer so. Dass das bloß geldgierige Heuschrecken auf die Reihe kriegen sollen liegt fernab der Realität.
Wo soll das Problem sein eine Egt.-Wohnung zu kaufen, oder beim Neubau eines Alten/Pflegeheim ein Apartment zu kaufen/finanzieren ? im letzteren Fall sind die Mieteinnahmen auf Jahre(zehnte) gesichert und der Träger regelt in der Regel alles.

Ich spreche hier von ehrlichen Geschäften, nicht von Spekulationsobjekten bei denen durch Insiderwissen und Mietabzocke größtmöglicher Reibach gemacht werden soll.


----------



## Stryke7 (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was sind eurer meinung nach die besten Geldanlagemöglichkeiten?*

Interessanter Thread. 

Meine Meinung dazu: 

- es gibt Autos, die sehr wertstabil sind. Seltene Sport- und Luxuswagen sind häufig eine sehr gute Anlage, man muss sie natürlich nur passend lagern. 

- Grundstücke oder Immobilien sind auch nicht schlecht, da muss natürlich abschätzen wie sich die Umgebung in Zukunft entwickeln wird. 

- Edelmetalle sind auch immer einen Gedanken wert. 

- Aktien sind eine schwierige Sache, da sollte man schon selbst wirklich viel Ahnung von dem Gebiet haben in dem man investiert. Einfacher wären da vermutlich:
- Staatsanleihen.  Die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass unser Staat in den nächsten Jahren untergeht ist, zumindest in Deutschland, nicht allzu hoch; Deutschland hat bei allen großen Ratingagenturen den bestmöglichen Bonitätsstatus. 

- Genau wie bei Autos sieht es auch in anderen Gebieten aus, aber das setzt auch wieder eine persönliche Begeisterung für ein Thema hat. Auch Schiffe, Flugzeuge und ähnliches können sich dafür eignen. 


Mein größter Tipp dazu: Beschäftigt euch mit dem Gebiet, in dem ihr investieren wollt. Überlasst das niemand anderem.


----------



## Imperat0r (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was sind eurer meinung nach die besten Geldanlagemöglichkeiten?*

Für einen positiven cashflow sind  Immobilien die beste Anlage finde ich.
Mit Aktien kann man auch gute Gewinne erzielen, allerdings sollte man von der Materie Ahnung haben.
Ansonsten ist man sein Geld schneller los als man gucken kann. Obwohl das Lehrgeld zahlen im Aktienbereich auch dazugehört


----------



## T-Drive (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was sind eurer meinung nach die besten Geldanlagemöglichkeiten?*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> - es gibt Autos, die sehr wertstabil sind. Seltene Sport- und Luxuswagen sind häufig eine sehr gute Anlage, man muss sie natürlich nur passend lagern.



Das ist richtig, aber wenn du an dein Kapital willst musst du dann erstmal einen Käufer, sprich Liebhaber dieses Fahrzeuges finden. Das scheint mir wesentlich schwieriger als bei Immobilien.


----------



## Stryke7 (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was sind eurer meinung nach die besten Geldanlagemöglichkeiten?*



T-Drive schrieb:


> Das ist richtig, aber wenn du an dein Kapital willst musst du dann erstmal einen Käufer, sprich Liebhaber dieses Fahrzeuges finden. Das scheint mir wesentlich schwieriger als bei Immobilien.



Oder einen passenden Händler.  

Das wird vermutlich nicht viel anders sein als bei Immobilien.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was sind eurer meinung nach die besten Geldanlagemöglichkeiten?*

Ich sehe da kaum einen Unterschied, man braucht für alles den passenden Käufer um Gewinne zu erzielen und beides kann schon bei falscher Betrachtung ein Groschengrab werden oder sein


----------



## T-Drive (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was sind eurer meinung nach die besten Geldanlagemöglichkeiten?*

Kann natürlich gut sein, kenn mich im Kfz-Markt nicht aus. Aber Substanz und Standort einer Immo sind offensichtlich. Im ländlichen Raum im nahen Einzugsgebiet einer Großstadt, besser Universitätsstadt mit guter ÖPN Anbindung, klappt das gut mit Häusern oder ETW.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was sind eurer meinung nach die besten Geldanlagemöglichkeiten?*



T-Drive schrieb:


> Ich sprach (in Post 33) von ATTRAKTIVEN Immos als Geldanlage, nicht von halb vergammelten Bauernhöfen oder Mietsilos in Infrastrukturlosen Gebieten, diese sind nur zur Eigennutzung als Rentner zB. Interessant. Etwas Ahnung und Verstand braucht es schon wenn man eine Immo kaufen will um sein Kapital zu erhalten oder zu vermehren, das war schon immer so. Dass das bloß geldgierige Heuschrecken auf die Reihe kriegen sollen liegt fernab der Realität.
> Wo soll das Problem sein eine Egt.-Wohnung zu kaufen, oder beim Neubau eines Alten/Pflegeheim ein Apartment zu finanzieren ? im letzteren Fall sind die Mieteinnahmen auf Jahre(zehnte) gesichert und der Träger regelt in der Regel alles.
> 
> Ich spreche hier von ehrlichen Geschäften, nicht von Spekulationsobjekten bei denen durch Insiderwissen und Mietabzocke größtmöglicher Reibach gemacht werden soll.



Sorry, dass ich dein vor-vorletztes Post von vor 5 Tagen nicht primär berücksichtigt habe, sondern auf dein letztes geantwortet 
Eine attraktive Kapitalanlage bekommt man mit deinen Vorschlägen in der Regel jedenfalls nicht. Vielleicht etwas besser, als der langfristige Goldkurs oder bessere Staatsanleihen, aber das war es auch schon. Und im Moment sogar eher noch weniger - wieso sollte jemand über dich ein Rentner-Apartment finanzieren, dessen Vermietung sicher ist und dir dafür, nach Abzug aller Unkosten, eine Mietbeteiligung in Höhe von 4-5% der Investition zahlen, wenn er auch bei der Bank einen Kredit aufnehmen kann, bei dem er nur 2-3% abdrücken muss?
Geld ist derzeit verdammt billig und niemand hat es nötig, einen guten Preis zu machen, es sei denn die anderen glauben, er wäre gar nichts wert.
Und meistens haben sie damit auch recht. Die Fälle zu finden, in denen es anders aussieht, ist schwer.




T-Drive schrieb:


> Kann natürlich gut sein, kenn mich im Kfz-Markt nicht aus. Aber Substanz und Standort einer Immo sind offensichtlich. Im ländlichen Raum im nahen Einzugsgebiet einer Großstadt, besser Universitätsstadt mit guter ÖPN Anbindung, klappt das gut mit Häusern oder ETW.



"ländlicher Raum nahe Großstadt" ist ein guter Standort? Das kann bedeuten, das in 15 Jahren eine vierspurige Pendler-Schnellstraße vor der Haustür langführt. Eigentumswohnung in einer Universitätsstadt mit guter ÖPN Anbindung? Sicherlich etwas, was nicht so schnell ohne interessenten ist. Aber hast du dir mal angeguckt, was die heute schon kosten? Ehe du das Geld mit Mieten wieder reinbekommen hast, vergehen Jahrzehnte und deine Anfangs tolle Wohnung musste zweimal auf den neuesten Stand der Technik gebracht werden. Wenn du Glück hast. Wenn du pech hast bist du der einzige, der überhaupt zu Investitionen bereit ist und der ganze Stadtteil rutscht in günstigere Gefilde ab.

Nö: Auch bei Immobilien ist nur das sicher, bei dem man heute schon für Sicherheit bezahlt.

Bzgl. Autos: Da sind bei den typischen Oberklassesportwagen eigentlich immer gute Sammlerpreise realisierbar. N 50 Jahre alter Ferrari, Maserati, Aston Martin,... wird immer Käufer finden. Dummerweise kostet er als junger Gebrauchter ein Vermögen in der Anschaffung und als sehr gut gebrauchter ein kleineres Vermögen in Restauration. Und bis man ihn verkaufen kann braucht er eine guten Stellplatz und regelmäßige Pflege. (Wenn man das ohnehin aus eigener Hand bieten kann, lohnt es sich tatsächlich schnell. Das ist eben so ein Fall, wo man gegenüber dem Durchschnittsanleger einen Vorteil hat. Alte Uhren sammeln kann jeder und dementsprechend sind die Preise - alte Autos in Stand setzen nicht und dementsprechend günstig sind Kategorie 3 und schlechter. Nen Jaguar XK12 Serie III in gut gebraucht-aber-mit-TÜV hat man z.B. Mitte der 90er für 5-6000 DM bekommen. Ein Bisschen aufbereitet (aber keineswegs perfekt) kann der gleiche Wagen 20 Jahre später schon 20.000 € erzielen. Wer eine gute freie Werkstatt kannte und eine günstige Halle gefunden hat, könnte sogar für 7000-8000 € von A nach B gekommen sein, ohne sich selbst die Finger schmutzig zu machen und hat unterm Strich 100% Rendite in 20 Jahren.


----------



## T-Drive (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was sind eurer meinung nach die besten Geldanlagemöglichkeiten?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - wieso sollte jemand über dich ein Rentner-Apartment finanzieren, dessen Vermietung sicher ist und dir dafür, nach Abzug aller Unkosten, eine Mietbeteiligung in Höhe von 4-5% der Investition zahlen, wenn er auch bei der Bank einen Kredit aufnehmen kann, bei dem er nur 2-3% abdrücken muss?



Hasts wohl total falsch verstanden, und das Geld (im Idealfall 50%) für das Apartment holste natürlich von der Bank  



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "ländlicher Raum nahe Großstadt" ist ein guter Standort? Das kann bedeuten, das in 15 Jahren eine vierspurige Pendler-Schnellstraße vor der Haustür langführt. Eigentumswohnung in einer Universitätsstadt mit guter ÖPN Anbindung? Sicherlich etwas, was nicht so schnell ohne interessenten ist. Aber hast du dir mal angeguckt, was die heute schon kosten? Ehe du das Geld mit Mieten wieder reinbekommen hast, vergehen Jahrzehnte und deine Anfangs tolle Wohnung musste zweimal auf den neuesten Stand der Technik gebracht werden. Wenn du Glück hast. Wenn du pech hast bist du der einzige, der überhaupt zu Investitionen bereit ist und der ganze Stadtteil rutscht in günstigere Gefilde ab.



Lächerlich. Es soll Standorte geben die sind "unverbaubar" schon mal gehört ? oder eben älterer Bestand in Wohngegenden.

 Wie gesagt etwas Ahnung und Sachverstand mit einer Prise Weitsicht, 

aber mit ihrem theoretischen Wissen sind sie bestimmt schon steinreich, Herr Macaran. Aber zerpflücken was ich schreibe ist alles was rüberkommt. Die Modelle funktionieren jedenfalls. (in der Praxis)

Für Sie hab ich noch den speziellen Tip:

Den Wanderer von Heinrich Himmler, für schlappe 500 000 €

Den Triumph TR6 von Elvis für gnädige 594 999 €

ODER ein Schnäppchen

den Jaguar MK1 1959 von Heinz Rühmann für dankbare 100 000 €

für den etwas anspruchsvolleren Herrn den

Rolls Royce Silverghost 1914 Von Zar Nikolaus II für unschlagbare 6 500 000 €

Damit ist man ein gemachter Mann  alles bei Autoscout zu finden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was sind eurer meinung nach die besten Geldanlagemöglichkeiten?*



T-Drive schrieb:


> Hasts wohl total falsch verstanden, und das Geld (im Idealfall 50%) für das Apartment holste natürlich von der Bank



Glaube eher, das du mich nicht verstehst - und wie Kaptialismus funktioniert auch nicht. Wenn das Beispiel-Apartment eine derart risikolose Anlage wäre, wie du das hier darstellst, dann könnte der Bauherr sich das Geld auch ebensogut selbst bei der Bank leihen. Käme ihm wesentlich günstiger, weil er nur das Grundkaptial + Zinsen zahlen muss, wogegen er dir das Grundkapital + Zinsen + deine Rendite zurückzahlen soll. Der Neubau über Privatanleger lohnt sich erst, wenn einem die Bank einen Kredit zu vergleichbaren Konditionen verweigert, weil sie die Sicherheiten als unzureichend erachtet – während die Einleger über ihr Eigenkapital zusätzliche Sicherheiten einbringen.
Genau das ist dann aber keine risikofreie Geldanlage, wenn man das eigene Vermögen als Sicherheit in die Kalkulation eingeht. Aber ich bin sicher, du wirst jede Menge Anlageberater finden, die dir etwas anderes erzählen.
Sogar einen Hauch mehr, als man Opfer-Anwälte von Immobilien-Investprojekten findet.



P.S.: Viel Spaß mit der Suche nach einem Nationalpark in unmittelbarer Großstadtnähe bzw. mit dem "unverbaubaren", niederrangigen Schutzgebiet, dass in 20 Jahren zugunsten der übergeordneten Interessen des am Verkehrschaos erstickendem Ballungsgebiet aufgehoben wird.
(Oder wolltest du deine "sichere" Anlage an einem tatsächlich dauerhaft vor Neubau geschützten Überflutungsgebiet kaufen?  )


----------



## T-Drive (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was sind eurer meinung nach die besten Geldanlagemöglichkeiten?*

Sag mal, wie tickstn du ?

 Aber OK. Anscheinend lebe ich im Monopoly-Universum. Muss ich direkt mal nachschauen.

Ohne Leute zu bescheissen [_Ein Bisschen aufbereitet (aber keineswegs perfekt)_ z.B.]  sind mit deinen Rostlauben jedenfalls nicht  deine angesagten Gewinne zu realisieren.
Sicherheit gibts da auch nicht. In schlechten Zeiten wird auch gewohnt, aber Rostlauben braucht da kein Mensch.
Ich kann dir aber gern die Adresse eines Freundes geben, der ist Autosattler und Mitglied in einer kleinen Gruppe, bestehend aus Karosseriebauer, Lackierer und Kfz-Mechatroniker. Die zusammen restaurieren Oldtimer im Kundenauftrag, von Grund auf bis zur Neuwagenqualität. Nur dass du dich mal an die Preise gewöhnen kannst.


Somit ist das Thema jetzt durch für mich, viel Spass beim pflücken Herr ExMod.


----------



## thunderofhate (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was sind eurer meinung nach die besten Geldanlagemöglichkeiten?*

Zum Thema Gold:

Rohstoffe: Goldpreis schieÃŸt nach unten


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was sind eurer meinung nach die besten Geldanlagemöglichkeiten?*

Kann man eher als "kauft doch bitte mal wieder"-Kampagne der Goldhändler sehen. Nüchtern betrachtet liegen wir immer noch beim dreifachen des längere Zeit stabilen Vorkrisen-Niveaus.


----------



## Blaze83 (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was sind eurer meinung nach die besten Geldanlagemöglichkeiten?*

Wohneigentum, Immobielien zum Vermieten (wenn man sich die Arbeit machen will)


----------



## razzor1984 (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was sind eurer meinung nach die besten Geldanlagemöglichkeiten?*

Splitting nie zu viel von einem 

1/3 regel, Grund/Edelmetalle/*Bargeld*(nur noch wie lange)

Unser liebes Geld hat kein Deckung mehr, alle währungen der welte sind nur PAPIER, man glaubt das es morgen noch einen wert hat aber mehr nicht.
Bezüglich Gold, viele staaten holen sich die reserven wieder zu sich, bin gespannt wann man draufkommen wird, dass das Buchgold mit dem Physikalischen eine merklich diskrepanz aufweißt. 
Grund, in zukunft wird noch eine saubere substanz besteuerung kommen(da kann der staat sich noch viel holen), wenn man ihn eimal besitzt ist ein verkauf langwierig und auch mit kosten behaftet. Auch sind die preise offt in den städten nicht mehr realistisch Keyword München. Das ist ne Blase und mehr nicht hat mit realität nicht mehr viel aufsich !


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was sind eurer meinung nach die besten Geldanlagemöglichkeiten?*

Immo würde ich eher in eine halbwegs stabile Währung investieren und die ins Kissen packen. Bei Edelmetallen könnte ich mir am ehesten Platin vorstellen und dazu ein paar bunte Steinchen


----------



## rabe08 (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was sind eurer meinung nach die besten Geldanlagemöglichkeiten?*



Blaze83 schrieb:


> Wohneigentum, Immobielien zum Vermieten (wenn man sich die Arbeit machen will)



Nein, auf keinen Fall. Es ist ein weit verbreiteter Irrtum, dass Immobillien ihren Wert behalten. Tun sie nicht. 

Die beste Anlage ist immer noch Bier. Aus vielen Gründen.


----------



## Koko291 (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was sind eurer meinung nach die besten Geldanlagemöglichkeiten?*

Beton gold !
Aber die preise sind ZZ exportiert!
Laufen in eine große Immobilien Blase hinein!
Wenn ich bedenke das bei uns in der Straße Häuser vor 5 Jahren für ca 80t€ +- verkauft worden sind und letzte Woche für 200t€


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was sind eurer meinung nach die besten Geldanlagemöglichkeiten?*



T-Drive schrieb:


> Den Wanderer von Heinrich Himmler, für schlappe 500 000 €
> 
> Den Triumph TR6 von Elvis für gnädige 594 999 €
> 
> ...



Generell muss man zuerst mal eine Kalesche finden die von einer bestimmten Person stammt und diese muss auch was besonderes sein um einen Wert zu haben. Zb. Cabrios aus den 30 - 40 Jahren mit seltener Karosserie, seltene Kleinserien oder Fahrzeuge die es offiziell nicht auf die Straße geschafft  haben. Interessant könnten auch Kombis sein bis in die 70er Jahre da die Masse schlicht verheizt wurde


----------



## Stryke7 (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was sind eurer meinung nach die besten Geldanlagemöglichkeiten?*

Nicht zwangsläufig, es gibt auch normale Serienfahrzeuge die im Alter plötzlich deutlich Wert zulegen. Allerdings muss man das natürlich früh genug erkennen oder vorrausahnen. 

Ein klassischens Beispiel wären zum Beispiel diverse japanische Sportwagen, die heute als gut erhaltene und nicht umgebaute deutsche Version erstaunlich hohe Preise erzielen können. 
Obwohl sie im ursprünglich relativ günstig waren. 

Wie üblich, ist mein Tipp:  Nur in einem Gebiet anlegen, in dem man selbst Fachmann ist.


----------



## Blaze83 (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was sind eurer meinung nach die besten Geldanlagemöglichkeiten?*

Auch immer ganz oben mit dabei

BierPost.com - Bier online kaufen


----------



## Stryke7 (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was sind eurer meinung nach die besten Geldanlagemöglichkeiten?*

Oder griechische Staatsanleihen.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was sind eurer meinung nach die besten Geldanlagemöglichkeiten?*

@Stryke7
Richtig. Und das gilt auch für teilweise noch relativ junge Fahrzeuge, die man teilweise vor 10-15 Jahren noch recht günstig bekommen konnte.
BMW Z1 (wobei da inzwischen die Ersatzteilpreise durch die Decke gehen), BMW E30 325i Cabrio (möglichst original), Z3 Coupé 3.0.

--
Eine gute Möglichkeit, seine Ersparnisse zu vermehren hat mir die Sparkasse vor kurzer Zeit beim Onlinebanking vorgeschlagen:
Unglaubliche 0,03% Zinsen, ab einer Spareinlage von 5000€ sogar 0,07% Zinsen



Dass denen das nicht zu doof ist, sowas überhaupt zu bewerben...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was sind eurer meinung nach die besten Geldanlagemöglichkeiten?*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Nicht zwangsläufig, es gibt auch normale Serienfahrzeuge die im Alter plötzlich deutlich Wert zulegen. Allerdings muss man das natürlich früh genug erkennen oder vorrausahnen.
> 
> Ein klassischens Beispiel wären zum Beispiel diverse japanische Sportwagen, die heute als gut erhaltene und nicht umgebaute deutsche Version erstaunlich hohe Preise erzielen können.
> Obwohl sie im ursprünglich relativ günstig waren.
> ...



Nach meiner Beobachtung steigen quasi alle Autos irgendwann wieder im Wert. Vollkommen egal, ob ein Lamborghini oder Manta, ob Mazda oder englischer Kleinwagen-"Schrott". Nahezu jeder Fahrzeugtyp wird irgendwann von irgendwem gesammelt (guckt euch mal an, wie beliebt diverse einfachst-Massenfahrzeuge aus der Zeit des Wirtschaftswunders heute sind), hat aufgrund spezifischer Designelemente seine Liebhaber oder gilt, in Ermangelung dieser, schlichtweg als zeigeschichtliches Kuriosum. Jede Wette, dass selbst ein Fiat Multipla seine Liebhaber findet 
Und da Autos verschleißen und verschrottet oder werden müssen (entweder direkt oder durch Verkauf in Gegenden, in denen sie irgendwann Schrott sind), sind Exemplare in halbwegs sammelwürdiger Qualität irgendwann so knapp, dass die Nachfrage über dem Angebot liegt. Bei einem Alter >70 Jahre reicht heutzutage oftmals schon "bricht unterm Eigengewicht nicht zusammen" und es finden sich Käufer, die nenneswerte Summen bieten - Nachfrage gering, aber Angebot quasi null. Und das auch für Fahrzeuge, die damals Massenprodukte waren.

Was aber, und das sage ich ja von Anfang an, stimmt: 
Wer selbst keine Ahnung hat, der kann weder beurteilen, wann der Tiefstpreis erreicht ist.
Noch kann er (bei realen Gegenständen) beurteilen, ob ein angebotenes Exemplar seinen Preis wert ist. Vollkommen egal ob Haus, Auto, Wertmetall oder Aktie: Man muss kaufen, wenn die Phase sinkender Preise endet und die Wertsteigerung anfängt. Und da die Wertsteigerung bei Anlagen per Definition daraus resultiert, dass andere auch etwas abhaben wollen (im Gegensatz zu Investitionen, die Werte produzieren können), muss man bei allen Anlageformen vorhersagen, wann das Interesse steigen wird. Und man muss das machen, bevor die (anderen) Profis auf dem jeweiligen Gebiet selbst den optimalen Kaufzeitpunkt sehen und die guten Preisen nach oben treiben.
Wer nachfragen muss, welche Anlage sich lohnt, wird nie schnell genug dafür sein. Der muss sich einen eben solchen Profi als Anlageberater nehmen - und wenn er Gewinn machen will, dann muss er risiken eingehen. Denn in "sichere" Anlagen kann man als Profi auch selbst auf Grundlage günstiger Bankkredite investieren, da muss man sich keine fremden Geldgeber antun. In der Praxis sind Anlagen aber (aus oben genannten Gründen) entweder sicher - oder noch vielversprechend. Und damit gibt es per se keine "beste Geldanlage", nach der man fragen könnte. Nur diverse Optionen, die sich irgendwo zwischen "ziemlich sicher - ziemlich sicher erhälst du hier kaum mehr, als nen Inflationsausgleich" und "man könnte auch Lotto spielen, aber hier gibts mehr zu gewinnen" bewegen.

Um mein obiges Beispiel aus den in den 90ern günstigen Jaguaren aufzugreifen: Das die irgendwann wieder mehr wert werden, sobald Cobra 11 fast alle verschrottet hat, war offensichtlich. Aber ob sie von damals z.B. 6000 DM für einen getüvten XJ12 Serie3 noch auf 2000 fallen und dann auf 6000 € steigen (was inflationsbereinigt kein Gewinn ist), oder ob sie schon am Tiefpunkt sind und 2015 30000 € wert sein werden (oder ob etwas dazwischen passiert -wie es geschehen ist- und die 30000 erst später erreicht werden -was sie sicherlich noch werden), das hätte z.B. ich ebenso wenig abschätzen können, wie den realen Wert eines 6000 DM Angebotes. Wer das aber konnte und die Materialqualität ohne größere Unkosten hat halten können (= nen trockenen Abstellplatz hat), der hat halt Gewinn gemacht. Im Gegensatz zu Immobilien haben bewegliche Anlagenobjekte immerhin den Vorteil, dass man nicht die Entwicklung einer ganzen Region vorhersagen muss, sondern nur das Interesse am Objekt selbst.


----------



## Sumpfig (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was sind eurer meinung nach die besten Geldanlagemöglichkeiten?*

Es gibt keine sichere Geldanlage.
Unser kapitalistisches System wird früher oder später kollabieren.  Und das ist auch das Ziel dahinter.
Warren Buffet hat es gesagt. Wir befinden uns im Krieg. Und dieser Krieg findet zwischen zwei Klassen statt: Arm und Reich.
Reich hat ihn begonnen und wird ihn gewinnen.
Die Umverteilung ist im vollen Gange. Und wer nicht das Glück hat zu den ca. 700 reichen Familien zu gehören, die bereits 2/3 bis 3/4 des gesamten Weltvermögens besitzen, wird froh sein, wenn er seinen jetzigen Lebensstandard halbwegs halten kann.

Man muss sich nur mal klar machen, wo unser Geld überhaupt herkommt. Wer der naiven Meinung ist, dass unsere Regierung irgendwas damit zu tun hat, irrt. Es gibt keine Bundesbank mehr, die dafür zuständig ist.
In Europa kommt das Geld von der EZB und in USA von der FED. Das sind keine staatlichen Institutionen! EZB und FED sind eigenständige Unternehmen, die von Privatleuten gesteuert werden und nichtmal unter staatlicher Kontrolle stehen.
Eine weitere Quelle für Geld sind die Banken. Wenn eine Bank jemandem einen Kredit über 100.000 Euro gibt, dann muss die Bank davon selbst nur 10% als Eigenkapital besitzen. Es entstehen also aus dem Nichts neue 90.000 Euro.
Wenn z.B. Deutschland mehr Geld braucht, dann holt es sich von der EZB und muss es mit Zinsen zurückzahlen. Aber wo sollen die Zinsen herkommen?
Staatsschulden können nie zurückgezahlt werden. 
Die Staaten müssen immer mehr Schulden machen, um die Zinsen für die alten Schulden zu bezahlen. 

Ich wünschte mir, die Leute würden das endlich mal kapieren und unsere kapitalistische Einheitspartei (bestehend aus CDU, CSU, SPD, FDP und Grüne) nicht mehr wählen.


----------



## Blaze83 (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was sind eurer meinung nach die besten Geldanlagemöglichkeiten?*

Die ganz teure Apple watch in gold.

In den nächsten 12 Monaten wird man erkennen. Das die Apple watch ein total unnötiges Stück Technik ist, keiner wird se mehr kaufen, sie verschwindet vom Markt und wird nurnoch als Sammlerstück zu Preisen im Faktor 10 zu haben sein


----------



## Stryke7 (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was sind eurer meinung nach die besten Geldanlagemöglichkeiten?*



Blaze83 schrieb:


> Die ganz teure Apple watch in gold.
> 
> In den nächsten 12 Monaten wird man erkennen. Das die Apple watch ein total unnötiges Stück Technik ist, keiner wird se mehr kaufen, sie verschwindet vom Markt und wird nurnoch als Sammlerstück zu Preisen im Faktor 10 zu haben sein



Nein, ich glaube sie wird total im Wert fallen, weil sie eben keiner haben will. Wofür auch.  Aber Apple wird sie trotzdem irgendwo anbieten, am hintersten Tisch im Laden. 

Das ist mit Sicherheit keine gute Idee um Geld anzulegen  

Der Uhr fehlen einige Vorraussetzungen zum Sammlerstück.  Zudem ist das Problem, dass sie in zwei Jahren den Geist aufgeben wird, noch bevor sie überhaupt eine Chance hätte eine Rarität zu werden.


----------



## Michael_Jackson (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was sind eurer meinung nach die besten Geldanlagemöglichkeiten?*

Gold


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was sind eurer meinung nach die besten Geldanlagemöglichkeiten?*

Na so prickelnd ist der Preis dafür nun auch nicht gerade.
Ich putsche mit meinem Geld ein Land und ändere die Währung zu meinem Vorteil


----------

